# Cutting out Bread and Potatoes!



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Being the wrong side of 50 my weight has slowly been creeping up so I decided 
to try a low carb diet.Being 6`3" and 17 st 7 lbs i would like to get down to 16 st
for a start and see how i feel.Anyway,i have cut out bread and potatoes and in two
and half weeks I am down to just under 17 st.I am very happy and it hasnt been
that hard seeing as I have never been on any kind of diet before!:smile2:

Has anyone else tried the low carb diet,and how did you get on?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I find that cutting out one thing at a time is the best way to diet. You don't feel so deprived. As sugar is the "bad guy" at the moment, I am trying to cut it out. The only think I am struggling with is wine. I am not allowing it because it is not "added" sugar which it the one I am targeting at the moment.


Walking past the cake shop is the hardest part


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There are a few members who have used this diet, those with diabetes 2 especially, I lost a stone last year with low carbs, but 5lb are already back :frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

patp said:


> I find that cutting out one thing at a time is the best way to diet. You don't feel so deprived. As sugar is the "bad guy" at the moment, I am trying to cut it out. The only think I am struggling with is wine. I am not allowing it because it is not "added" sugar which it the one I am targeting at the moment.
> 
> Walking past the cake shop is the hardest part


At the moment i am not finding it to difficult,but that could change.:serious:
I have a home made salad for lunch every day,with lots of fruit.
Including blue berries and half a papaya.And we have substituted
pasta and spaghetti for courgette sheets and spiralised courgette.:smile2:
We do have either Saturday or Sunday as a bad day if we go out 
for a meal or few beers!>>
So I hope the next few weeks go as good as the last 2 and a half!:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We don't actually eat either much, I'm type so try to avoid sugar anyway, but it is every where, as is fat and salt, sugar turns to fat anyway unless you're quite active, which I'm not, Liz has thyroid trouble so hardly eats at all, on her feet all day as still puts weight on.

Was in a Costa the other day, salt content in a BLT 28% okay it was BLT but only just, sod all of anything in it.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We don't actually eat either much, I'm type so try to avoid sugar anyway, but it is every where, as is fat and salt, sugar turns to fat anyway unless you're quite active, which I'm not, Liz has thyroid trouble so hardly eats at all, on her feet all day as still puts weight on.
> 
> Was in a Costa the other day, salt content in a BLT 28% okay it was BLT but only just, sod all of anything in it.


Can't like your post Kev lol. But we using alternatives to potatoes like courgettes and butternut squash and they are really tasty . And not eating bread makes me feel less bunged up. So far so good 😁


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> At the moment i am not finding it to difficult,but that could change.:serious:
> I have a home made salad for lunch every day,with lots of fruit.
> Including blue berries and half a papaya.And we have substituted
> pasta and spaghetti for* courgette sheets and spiralised courgette.*:smile2:
> ...


Never heard of them, where do you get them?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here ya go Gertrude 
http://www.independent.co.uk/extras...chine-electric-for-sweet-potato-a7519156.html


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Never heard of them, where do you get them?


Sainsburys had butternut squash sheets and we have a spiraliser we got from Aldi to do the courgette. I know the sainsbury one isnt possible,but Aldi may have the spiraliser!😁


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Here ya go Gertrude
> http://www.independent.co.uk/extras...chine-electric-for-sweet-potato-a7519156.html


Our spiraliser was £1.99 from Aldi. Twist and go,so easy to use.😁


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Em, so I could just eat courgettes as they are 
What are courgette sheets ? I thought it sounded like a sheet to replace the Lasange sheet.
I´m so ignorant about these new fangled things you have to edjumacate me.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

What is the advantage of a vegetable spiralised to having it chopped?

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I paid a £1 each for ours from the local Asian wholesalers.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nothing really i suppose. But if you spiralise them it can be like speghetti 
A lovely replacement.😁


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

> I would say its like making a face with carrots etc on childrens food to make them eat there veggies > Looks pretty Drew.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Em, so I could just eat courgettes as they are
> What are courgette sheets ? I thought it sounded like a sheet to replace the Lasange sheet.
> I´m so ignorant about these new fangled things you have to edjumacate me.


Yes Jan its courgette or butternut squash sheets to replace pasta sheets.
Really nice and healthy !😁


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> > I would say its like making a face with carrots etc on childrens food to make them eat there veggies > Looks pretty Drew.


Yes you do ear with your eyes imo. Whether your a child or adult lol 🤣


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I paid a £1 each for ours from the local Asian wholesalers.


We could get half of one for that price lol 🤣


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Yes you do *ear *with your eyes imo. Whether your a child or adult lol 🤣


I think that was supposed to be* eat* wasn´t it :grin2:> I can only ear with me ears.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bloody predictive toxt lol😁


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Bloody predictive *toxt* lol😁


:serious:??????? wos that then


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Spose to be a joje nellie mud &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;

Spose to be a joke never mind &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh! 0


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I 'try' to keep below 50g of carbs a day, which mean basically no bread, pasta, potatoes or rice. It keeps by blood sugars within a normal range and when I'm being very controlled with it I lose weight. You should look at http://www.diabetes.co.uk/forum/ for recipe ideas. I particularly like lasagne made with cabbage instead of pasta, and bolognase sauce on spiralised courgette.

Lesley


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

i,m trying as well, had a hickup with my heart, and while i was in hospital thought this weight has to come off,trying all the tricks, a cauliflower in my mashed pototoes, no calouries in the cauliflower, and still almost tastes like mashed pototoes, with only 2 potoes to a big pan of mash. but its great to hear all the good ideas, 


mags


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lesleykh said:


> I 'try' to keep below 50g of carbs a day, which mean basically no bread, pasta, potatoes or rice. It keeps by blood sugars within a normal range and when I'm being very controlled with it I lose weight. You should look at http://www.diabetes.co.uk/forum/ for recipe ideas. I particularly like lasagne made with cabbage instead of pasta, and bolognase sauce on spiralised courgette.
> 
> Lesley


Nice idea cept you CANNOT have Lasagne without pasta, which is the LASAGNE bit > > but I know what you mean, sound interesting though.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, you pedant Kev! It's actually more based on a recipe from a German friend - layers of blanched cabbage leaves, a mince mix (either cooked like bolognase sauce or raw spiced up with nutmeg), and beaten egg with grated cheese in it (friend used Quark, but I use cheddar - and yes, I know they are completely different things), which is also the topping. Bake it all in the oven for an hour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me a Pendant, not had a bike for years.

It does sound interesting though, does it increase the flatulence at all, if so I'll whip some up.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

No noticeable farty party with this recipe. 'Farty Party' sounds like something for the general election. Actually sounds like all the current parties - all wind and no substance!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Lesleykh said:


> I 'try' to keep below 50g of carbs a day, which mean basically no bread, pasta, potatoes or rice. It keeps by blood sugars within a normal range and when I'm being very controlled with it I lose weight. You should look at http://www.diabetes.co.uk/forum/ for recipe ideas. I particularly like lasagne made with cabbage instead of pasta, and bolognase sauce on spiralised courgette.
> 
> Lesley


Yes we have done the spiralised courgette,and really enjoyed it!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> i,m trying as well, had a hickup with my heart, and while i was in hospital thought this weight has to come off,trying all the tricks, a cauliflower in my mashed pototoes, no calouries in the cauliflower, and still almost tastes like mashed pototoes, with only 2 potoes to a big pan of mash. but its great to hear all the good ideas,
> 
> mags


Well I have cut out the potatoes altogether and replaced it with cauliflower. Try it it's lovely!0


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just bought a jolly useful cookery book on sale at Waterwhatsits:

Lorraine Pascale's A Lighter Way to Bake.

Can't give up carbs due to internal modifications effected a few years ago. But in this book she has redesigned a selection of recipes to be less calorific, less carby, less fatty, less sweet. Going to try many of them.

Read up Tim Noakes - he's a prof at Cape Town University - fending off the low-fat brigade and making a shedload of trouble for himself. Banting diet is what he promotes - carb and sugar free. Don't cut fats he says. I know a whack of people who've lost weight on it. As far as keeping it off. Modified eating habits have to stay modified to be permanently effective!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> Just bought a jolly useful cookery book on sale at Waterwhatsits:
> 
> Lorraine Pascale's A Lighter Way to Bake.
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to the Atkins diet!


----------

